# Does anyone else make their own cards??



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've not been making them long and would love to share ideas/hints/tips/bargain alerts etc with others 

I've had a search through this section and there's not been any card making topics for a while hence me starting a new one


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I make mine when i have the time  

I would avoid places like hobby craft ~ way to expensive   

I get most of my embelishments from cards that are for birthdays ect. Just pull off anything you think you can use. The little storage boxes are good for keeping things in. Its surprising what you can get off them, beads, sequins, ribbon, bows etc

Nikki


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Dakota - I do that too, normally I recycle my Christmas cards but this year I put loads to one side ready to make toppers etc out of them   I suppose it's still recycling in a fashion....!  I tend to stock up on stamp pads, embossing powder, toppers etc on Ebay, is there anywhere cheaper that you can recommend??


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Where i live there is a place called the range, not sure if they have a website will have a look. I get most of my stuff from there.

Also the pound shop used to have the big paper packs with different colour paper/card. We havent had any in ours for a while, but they still do them in some stores, ive seen them when out and about.

A cheeky thing to do if you know anyone that works in a shop/supermarket is ask them to collect any spare envelopes for you  i do this and have 2 storage boxes full 

http://www.therange.co.uk/ The store by us has a huge section on arts and crafts, a lot more then whats shown on the website. Hopefully there is one near you 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for that - we don't have a The Range in Grimsby but there's one in S****horpe where my mum lives so next time we go see her I'll pop in and have a look   I've just noticed your ticker - good luck!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I've also found pound shops to be really good for stuff and a shop called Wilkinsons. Haven't got much time at the mo to make many cards but have loads of stuff


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks noodlez - your babies are gorgeous by the way!!

Tee hee...my mum doesn't live in S****horpe - I think the swear filter must have changed it!  She lives in S c u n t h o r p e


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Thought that was an unusual place but thought nothing of it!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been making cards resently, thinking about starting a business doing it for a few extra pennies as I lost my job just before xmas  
Luckly I have 2 independant shops locally that I can get most bits from


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I loved making them but the time is the problem and then I never wanted to give them away!!  There are mazagines for cardmaking ideas as well


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh I'd love to be able to spend the daywith someone making cards!!  The older 2 aren't interested in the slightest though....they won't even let me make cards for their mate's birthdays!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Loubie ditto  Love to be able to bounce ideas of someone else wouldnt it over a cuppa


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks ladies but Norfolk and Staffs are just a bit TOO far to come - DH already thinks I'm a loon, if I put the suggestion to him it would confirm it for him LOL


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Woohoo, I've got the afternoon off so I can make loads and loads of cards!! 

DH has been on nights so I've basically been on my own from 5pm yesterday until an hour or so ago when he got up. Ben's just gone to bed, and DH has agreed when he gets up he'll look after him till I've finished 

Mind you...I've still got the washing to keep up with and a roast dinner to cook (for tea) but hey, I can't complain too much! 

So now the challenge is to make 10 cards to sell at £1 each and still make a profit...hmmm, I hope they're not expecting anything too flash!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow what a bargain!!

Here's the cards I made today...I didn't make 10 in the end as I'm waiting on some male embellishments









































































These are all to sell to the Youth Club for young adults with learning difficulties for them to sell on as part of an initiative scheme they're starting...I'm selling them for £1 for them to sell on at £1.20

I can't help wondering if that's too low though...surely they'd sell for more than that?? I would have thought they'd get £1.50 for them?


----------



## Stormyd (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi girls
They are really lovely cards. i make my own for family birthdays and such but they are nowhere near as nice as the ones you have made there. They are fab. 

i dont get much time to make cards but when i do i make about 30 at once. lol.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello crafters

         

I hope you dont mind me popping in couldnt resist I also make cards I have been diong it for about three years now I LOVE IT !!!!!!!

It all started with a small little card making kit I got for xmas, I now have a crafting room DH has even put sky in there for me so i can watch create and craft on channel 661 

I do make them and try to sell them but its difficult trying to sell to people I always think i charge to much, all though I have paid  £3.00 - £5.00 for hand made cards before.

Happy crafting 

Marie x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

30?!! It took me 3 hours making those 8   Mind you, most of that time was spent searching for buttons, I really must get them organised, they're all in one tin but I could do with putting all the same colours together to make it easier...I might just put them in little bags in the tin 

My trouble is imagination - I really struggle with ideas for cards??  I've got loads of mags and a book but struggle with fresh ideas of my own, all I seem to do is stick ready made toppers on cards with a few bits of mulberry paper and buttons thrown in and the odd peel off here and there?


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Marie - you lucky thing, I would LOVE a craft room!!  Hmmm, only a couple more years before DD goes to Uni, then her bedroom is my craft room/spare room!! (for when DH snores  )

I love Create and Craft, I've never bought anything from there mind, I think it's quite pricy but great for ideas (except I always forget them when I eventually get round to making mine!)


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Loubi

 

Well the only time I have bought from there is when they have the pick of the week every sunday at 4pm it last's for a week then it will change the following week...

The last thing i bought was 100 gold and 100 silver xmas peeloffs for 19.99 BARGAIN !!!!!

But Ebay is the best place to but your stuff....

Happy crafting 

Marie x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tell me about it...I've just spent another small fortune on Ebay today - mind you I sold my old ipod earlier this week for £60 so I've got plenty in my Paypal account 

It's very addictive this card making lark isn't it?!  I love it though, I find it very relaxing and rewarding   I just wish I had more time for it, but it's very hard with a 14 month old, 2 teenagers and a DH to see to!!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

I know what you mean I do like to give them to my friends and family
but the trouble is they have all caught the card making bug lol now!!! 

Even my father inlaw has made a few..... How funny  

Marie x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

There's only me in my family who makes cards but on DH's side our SIL does, how she finds the time I don't know with a 3 year old, a 1 year old and a baby on the way!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't think I could ever make a living from making cards!  To be honest, I do it cos I like it, not to make money as such but if I make a little bit then I'm happy! I'm lucky in that I'm a SAHM so it's not as if I've got a job to decide between (although I'm only on a career break - I'm going back to work 2 years in September  )

I've now sold the grand total of.................drum roll.................

























2 cards!!! (both on Ebay!)

Although I've made some for MIL to sell at her Youth Club so I know I've got at least another 10 spoken for


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I've been on a huge shopping spree today for card making stuff, DH went mad when he found out how much I spent (over £25  ) but he had to back track a bit when I reminded him he's spent more than double that on plants this month for which we'll get nothing back! (Apart from the pleasure of looking at them LOL)  I'm on a spending ban though now - I'm not allowed to buy any more craft stuff until I've made £25 on sales   I'll have to make sure he doesn't see all the Ebay stuff I've ordered in the last few days.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scarily enough there are loads of bargains to be had on ebay and also via various websites.

I "bought" (ie paid for postage) loads of craft mags from an FFer a few weeks ago and am still working my way through reading them, some great ideas!

Actually I should be making a 40th card now....


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> Actually I should be making a 40th card now....


For me? How kind  Only joking!!

I occasionally buy mags (not that often though* as they cost a fortune!) and what I do is cut out the cards I like the look of and put them in a folder with clear pockets so if I ever need any inspiration I can just have a quick flick through 

* The exception is the docrafts magazine as it's only £1 and always has a free sheet of stickers or peel offs with it 

PS That reminds me, I'm selling a peel offs storage folder and 16 new sheets of peel offs on Ebay if anyone is interested??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180223291359&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh cool mine are in such a state.

If I win it bear with me as I am going away the end of the week and wont be online from Thurs pm-Sun


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you! There's not much interest in them to be honest - only 1 person is watching them. If you win I'll add some more peel offs, I've got way too many!!

This is the stuff I bought today...










The do craft goodie bag is a real bargain and worth every penny! It cost £9.99 but includes all this...










There's 2 gorgeous backing sheets with matching vellums as well as 2 other backing sheets the same size and 2 additional vellum sheets (which are gorgeous!)

There's loads of stickers, ribbons, a wooden stamp, 3 mini ink pads, some flower embellishments, 4 card blanks with envelopes, some smaller bits of paper, a pot of embellishing powder....can't remember what else!

Oh and an ideas sheet, with some fab cards - one of which I'm going to make tonight


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh you'll have to post some pics - I love looking at other people's handiwork   I can't wait to get going, Ben's in bed but we've not had tea yet - DH has just gone to pick up DD from the gym so we'll be eating as soon as they're back.....!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow you have got some great stuff there!

I too have started card making - I have made the grand total of 2     One was a silver wedding anniversary card and the other was for my sisters birthday.

I have been shopping at hobbycraft but am going to scan ebay now - what do you put in the search to bring up your bits that you get?  Do you  have any favourite sellers?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Debs - on Ebay I just go straight to the 'craft' section and then click on 'cards and scrapbooking' (or something like that) and have a scan through to see what's ending soon.  Or if I want something specific I type that in the search box such as 'vellum' or 'embellishments'. I haven't got any favourite sellers as such, there's so many on there!  Sometimes I type in 'craft clearout' ...loads of bundles of stuff come up, some of which are fab bargains!  

Today everything I bought was from a craft shop in Grimsby, Boyes and WHS...but usually I buy from Ebay (alhough I've been banned now for a while, oops!)

Feehilyfan - looking forward to seeing your pics 

Right, I'm off to make some more!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

If you ever go to the States you HAVE to go to a shop called Michaels...it is craft heaven and very reasonable they do lots of embellishments very cheaply compared to over here. Also they have bargain 50c and $1 buckets


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rugbycrafts aka artymiss are good for online card stuff lots of bargains if you sign up for email newsletters


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

My sister lives in the states and is over in April - I have emailed her to put my request in   

Thanks girls - im just having fun on ebay at the moment!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

honestly Debs Michaels is great I spent about £200 in there last time I went over    but am 
still working my way through the stuff.  Also they do very unusual card blanks!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well I just looked where she lives and there was about 17 shops   

Its not as though they will be too heavy for her to carry for me   

Im still very new to all this - dont know what half the things mean     but I know I like sparkly things so will tell her to get loads of that


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been making my own cards etc for a while now. It all started as a money-saving exercise when DH and I were getting married last year and I wanted to make my own invites. Took me HOURS!! But, everyone got a personalised invite and everyone commented on how lovely they were!! Wanted to make them into a 'souvenier' of the day for people.

Now, I don't really get the chance to make many. Just do the odd one when a special occasion comes up. Especially now as I hate forking out for something I can make at home for free!!    

Might have to go and have a play with my card making stuff...... I particularly like being able to personalise cards for people. I buy a lot of my stuff from the poundshops or The Works. Also, because I live near to Cheshire Oaks, I also go to the Paper Mill Shop. I don't like Hobbycraft as it never has what I'm looking for!!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG Poundland is great for crafty bits isnt it ?
My poor DH he hates me when we go in there im in
there for about an hour        

Bless him, just glad they take cards now ive never got any cash. 


You can get some good bits in Wilkinsons aswell.....

Marie x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree re Wilkinsons but haven't looked in the Pound Shops before - never thought to!  I like 'The Works' too, they sell good quality card blanks cheap 

Well, I didn't make that many cards in the end...only 7 (and 2 of those just involved sticking 2 ready made tag toppers onto card, so they don't count really!! 

I just kept looking at all my new stuff but just couldn't think of anything inspiring to do with it, one of those nights   Oh well, DH is on nights again for the next 2 nights so I'll get plenty of chance to make some more 

I've taken some pics if anyone wants to see?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Loubie* said:


> II've taken some pics if anyone wants to see?


Yes post them quick Loubie - I might gain some inspiration


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Here goes...

My first gatefold card...









I like this next one - it's my first ever attempt at decoupage!








































































 (Edited to include some more I made this morning - I'm on a roll now!)


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow I love em there fab you should defo sell them....

If didnt make cards then I would buy them.
Beautiful...

Marie x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks - as it happens I've just this minute done a 'For Sale' ad....10% of any proceeds to go to FF 

xx


----------



## Stormyd (Dec 12, 2007)

kitten - thats how i started too. i did all my wedding invites day and night and orders of service. They were very different though coz we got married at the zoo. 

All those cards are lovely. 

i buy the do crafts bundle too but not every time. It always has some things in i would never have thought of buying but once i use them i get addicted. At the mo i am addicted to making cards with brads and cut out flowers. 

i always get stuck for mens cards though, anyone got any good designs they dont mind me nicking. The trouble is the men i make for arent into sports and it makes it hard.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

debic - I've just got some nice red ferarris, motorbikes and guitars off Ebay to make into men's toppers   I was thinking of using black card blanks with silver holographic card to layer with.  I'm waiting for some tags to put them on (how I wish I had one of those cutting machine thingies!) and then I'll thread through some nice sparkly black ribbon and print some 'Happy Birthday' or 'Happy Father's Day' banners in black and then emboss them with holographic embossing powder - it's fab, I bought a pot yesterday - the colour that you've stamped shows through but it goes all twinkly!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Loubie your cards are fantastic!!!

Ok - you know i said i was only beginning this     what is decoupage?

My sister rang me tonight from the states and said just to mail her what I want and she will bring it over next month    Im very boring though - I like sparkly things - surely I should be asking her for something else exciting - any ideas what to ask for?

Im going to start making some more cards over the easter break so might be showing a picture or two myself if im brave enough  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ask her to get some Jollees embellishments they are so much cheaper over there

love the cards lou


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Debs - decoupage is when you have 'layered 3D' pics...if you look at the decoupage card I did you'll see that some of the flowers are in 2 layers - I used 2 identical bits of flowery paper, stuck the first bit on the card blank and then cut out some of the flowers (very fiddly!) and stuck them on their matching flower on the card using a tiny double sided sticky foam square.

I'd be asking your sister for lots of toppers and embellishments, I agree about sparkly ones, they look so nice!  Perhaps some brads too as they can be quite pricey here and some lovely ribbons?

Looking forward to seeing some of everyone's cards


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q214/shellebell_01/Cards/

Here are a few cards that I have done just with stickers just to get me back into the frame of making cards again 
The password is shelley

/links


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

They're lovely Shelley!  Really fresh looking   Sometimes I worry mine are a bit too fussy? 

I'm off to bed now - last night's marathon episode (of cardmaking, nothing else!) has left me shattered.  

Night everyone


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

They are great shelley    Its great to see what other people do - I have been sat downstairs making a couple tonight and really enjoyed it.

Decoupage .... might have to wait a bit longer before I try that   

OK next dumb question    what are brads?

You do realise you are all going to have to teach me everything you know   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Debs....



Brads are little split pin things, you have to make a hole in the card and poke the little brad through and split the pin at the back.

Or you can get ones that you can tap with a little hammer and it bends into itself they can be pretty or have little gems on them they are just great little things that really finish off any card..

Hope this helps 

Marie x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Honest opinions needed please....is this OK for a sympathy card?? It's not too 'blingy' is it?? It's for the family of a friend of DH who's lost his battle with leukaemia at the age of 21  It's the first sympathy card I've made (I hope I won't be making too many more) and I've got to say I really didn't enjoy it...I agonised for ages what sentiment to write on the front


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Totally agree - you can see the love and thought as feehilyfan has said in your card.

Its lovely Loubie.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Loubie.... 

Its perfect!

Marie x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone 

I need some advice now....

I'm seriously thinking of setting up a little business making home made cards and invitations and I'd like to get some business cards made (Vistaprint freebies!) to send out with each order and also to pin up at church and to give out to friends etc.

Now the only thing is I need to come up with a name....

And I can't think of one!!

Loubie's Home Made Cards just doesn't sound right.....

Any ideas ladies?!

TIA xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

How about, 
Loubi Lou will make it for you  !!

Or 

Loubi's lovleys...

Or

Leave it to Loubi

Just and idea

Marie x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Marie  Actually an idea came to me earlier...

What about Bizzy B's Card Creations??

I was thinking the B is my initial and the end of Loubie and Bizzy goes nicely with B and gives the right impression of me labouring away....?

It came to me on the train earlier, but I'm not sure...?


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Can I ask a question? (will prob sound stupid to all of you) when using brads, what do you use to cover up the back of it?  Have tried gluing a piece of paper or card over them but they don't look professional enough and the card can look messy.

Loubie that card is stunning and you can really tell alot of effort has gone into making it.


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks hun never thought of that  
I love making my own cards but as you can see I haven't got much time on my hands anymore. Got tons of stuff so will be having another go when I can


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Bet you can't wait hunny


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

It really is the best feeling in the world. Still find myself staring at my two   

Bet everyone's thinking.... this ain't about card making


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Feehilyfan - I can't imagine how excited you must be!  We almost embarked on the adoption road - we'd just got the dates through for our preparation course when I got my BFP.  It's something we'll possibly consider again when Ben's a little older  

noodlez - when I use brads I put a paper insert in the card - it makes the cards look posh too, but I can't always be bothered otherwise 

I'm a bit miffed today - I ordered some gorgeous toppers from Ebay...they're stunning and have lovely maribou feathers on them but....for some reason they've been sprayed with perfume??  I'm wondering whether it's to mask the smell of cigarette smoke??  Any idea how I can get rid of the smell or at least lessen it - it's really overpowering and giving me a head ache, I've had to banish them to the conservatory!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

noodlez  I'm sure none of us care what we talk about!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I know


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

How about bizzy bee's .... and then you could have a logo of a bumble bee


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ooh I won a storage holder for my stickers!!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL - will post it first thing Tues am for you   I've put loads of extra ones in too - some are part used but you might still be able to use them, if not just chuck 'em!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

did u guess it was me??!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Your ebay user name kind of gave it away!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've blown you lots of bubbles so they end in 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon i cant blow bubbles from home maybe someone else would like to do yours too


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ive sent you both some more lucky 7's


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

A quick tip - WHS have 20% off most things at the mo including their craft stuff.  You can also get 10% off all their mags too


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anywhere know where I can get some teeny tiny pegs from for card making??  The only ones I can find are 2.5cms long which is waaaaay too big for what I've got in mind!!

TIA xx

PS You need a card at WHS but they've got them on the counters - they have in ours anyway!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I need tiny ones - I want to make some cards with baby clothes pegged on a line but the pegs I've seen would drown the clothes....I know I've seen some somewhere, I can picture them in my mind  but can't think where!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen them in The Paper Mill shop, I think....

I bought some lovely craft fabrics from Poundworld today!! 15 A4 sheets!! Might have to get my card making gear out tonight if I can stay awake!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My local craft centre sells them . not much use to you I know 

I also use an online company who does them. will go find it for you


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.craftdepot.co.uk/

and also http://www.craftykits.co.uk/acatalog/embellishments.html

/links


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Suzie...I can't find any at the first place you gave the link for but the ones at the 2nd one are the smallest so far (2cms) but I need them a bit smaller if at all poss!  I might have to make some dolly peg shapes out of brown card and use them...


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I ended up ordering some tiny red and green Christmas ones...I'll see if I can spray paint them silver when they arrive 

Here's my latest creation


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow that card looks fab!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Makes mine look positively amateurish now....


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I make em cos I usually forget to buy em!!   

My BIL is coming round later to 'borrow' my laptop so may have a play with the stuff I've got.......


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I cheat though...I buy sizzix cut outs so all I'm doing really is sticking bits on card!  I'm sure all your cards are lovely - and I think it's the thought and time that goes into them that counts - not necessarily the end result.  Some of mine go a bit wrong but no-one seems to mind!

Loubie xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

cheating or not............... still looks fab


----------



## zoeward (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, I have been making my own cards for about two years now.  I am completely addicted hook line and sinker!  I am very lucky because my husband has fitted out the little box room with worktop so I have somewhere to keep my ever growing supplies.  To save money I photocopy certain pictures/sheets, I collect everybodies old birthday cards and take bits of them.  I work with a couple of people who also make cards and we usually swap some of our equipment every couple of months, everybody always has bits that they dont know what to with or dont want!  We tend to make bags upto a certain value and then trade.  We also share stamps so that we dont have to each buy a copy and sometimes we will stamp an image a number of times on an A4 sheet of paper and photocopy we can then paint, colour or glitter as we want.

Hope this helps
Zoe x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I make my own cards too (very badly   )

A friend of mine is better than me and has showed me how to do embossing and Fimo polymer clay (makes lovely handbags!). I tend to stick things on....Have even got DH involved! - he has more patience than me and makes his own stick-ons with perspex, layering them up with little foam pads   (Good job none of his friends will be reading this    )


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I made a grand total of 3 cards last night!!    2 I quite like but 1 looks a bit naff......

Will take a piccie of my latest attempts at some point too!!

Have managed to loose my folding board tho....    Not a happy bunny....


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I bought a folding board off Ebay....it was cheap and I know why now...it doesn't fold evenly!!  Luckily it doesn't matter too much as I've got a paper trimmer so I can just cut the extra bit off (it's only a mm or so but still annoying!!)

I'd love to see some of your creations....get posting your pics everyone!!

I was supposed to be making some cards tonight, but I've ended up looking anline for ages for good luck charms - I've been asked to make a good luck card for someone's niece for her exams, she's going to college to do something to do with animals so I've decided to do a black cat card and on the cat I'm going to put a tiny bit of ribbon round it's neck and decorate the ribbon with teeny diamante stones so it looks like a studded collar and hace a horse shoe charm on the collar and then have a 4 leaf clover somewhere on the card too....sounds good in my head but I'm not too sure what the end result will look like!!  Anyway I've found (and ordered) the bits I need so hopefully I'll be able to get on with it soon.  I've got a few orders I really need to be cracking on with - a 50th birthday card, a 'dad' birthday card that's guitar themed (??) a wedding card, an anniversary card, a noah's ark child's birthday card and this good luck one...I've also got 3 nieces/nephews with birthdays coming up in the next couple of weeks so it's looks like I'm going to be a busy bee again!!

xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

They are fabby huni!!

Mine look like they've been done by a 3yo......


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww they're gorgeous!!  I love the first one (butterfly) and the sweetie jar ones!  Are the folded paper ones iris folded?  Or tea bag?  I haven't a clue what either term means!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Lovely cards feehily - I like the butterfly too  

Loubie, if you don't know where to put the four leaf clover on the front of the card, you could always put it inside - I often put things inside the card as a little surprise


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Carole  - what a lovely idea!  Will remember that one!

Feehilyfan - ah so now I know what tea bag folding is!  I still wouldn't know where to start though....!!

I really must get on and get some of mine made today - I so wish I had a craft room so I could just leave everything out instead of having to drag everything to the kitchen table - it takes me longer setting up and tidying away than it does actally making the cards!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just made a birthday card for my cousin. Very simple one. Covered the front with coloured stripey paper. Pre-printed message on pop-out card stuck at the top, stick on gold butterfly in middle, surrounded by maroon frame. Inside, peel-off gold happy birthday and a bunch of flowers on stems stuck on with a glue dot.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got some cards and envelopes from Wilkinsons - that's what I used for my cousin's! You have to buy the envelopes separately - I didn't realise at first and ended up buying a packet of envelopes and wondering where the cards were


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

carole - sounds lovely!

feehilyfan - wow, what a bargain! I'll keep a look out for those 

Well, I only made 3 and a bit cards tonight  they took me over 3 hours! I say 3 and a bit cos I need to finish one off but can't until some bits arrive from ebay 

Here's the ones I finished...




























By the way I found some pegs today! They're still a little on the large side but work OK...I think


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

It's gone very quiet on here........?


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello ladies 



Ive been very busy today ive made a card for my nephew for his 6th birthday tomorrow,
Not that he deserves it hes been a little monster today I just think that he is excited                  

My biggest problem is making cards for men  

Any ideas ladies

ps lovely cards Loubi  

Marie x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I found a little card making shop and spent a bit too much in there   and have been trying to be creative ...... but its a slow process at the minute   

Im also in a bit of a   at the moment.  Its my neices 18th and as a suprise I am making a scrapbook album of a page for each year of her life.  Think I got the biggest suprise as its not a little job at all     So im not concentrating on cards at the moment  more this album.  Album needs to be ready for 2 weeks today and im still collating photos never mind trying to make any pretties!!!

Have one card to make though for a friends birthday so thats on the agenda for today at some point.

Loubie - where did you get the baby clothes as I need some for the first page in my album?  I dont like the ones I have seen but like yours.  Need a stork and some other baby items too.  If I have got some left over then even better as can use them on my cards  

Marie - depends on how old the man is really.  For the older men I seen some lovely designs in this card shop of seaside/boats scene which was decoupage and they looked stunning (not that I could make them  ) and they also had cars and other boring mens pastimes   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Debs - the baby clothes were from Ebay - do a search for 'sizzix baby' and loads will come up!  Some of mine were free with the wardrobe cut outs I bought, others I bought separately but they're not expensive  I too am doing a scrapbook for an 18th...my DD's but I've got 17 months to get it done so not too bad!  I still haven't scanned any photos in though yet...must get my finger out!

Marie - for men I've done musical cards (with drum kits/guitars etc on them depending on what they play), also porches, football, VW campers.  Have a look on Ebay - type in 'men toppers' in the craft section and loads will come up 

Feehilyfan - I know what you mean!  I'd love to make cards all day but I'm lucky if I get an hour or so twice a week at the mo.... 

I've still got a few orders to crack on with so I really must get on with some - maybe DH will let me have a couple of hours this afternoon when he gets home from work


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I cant find any baby clothes    Have scanned ebay and still nothing like the ones you have loubie.

Am getting desperate now - anyone have any ideas where i can buy some/

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

The ones I bought aren't there at the mo...but there are these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Cute-Die-Cut-Glitter-Baby-Sleepers-Hangers_W0QQitemZ230240365203QQihZ013QQcategoryZ112543QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Baby-Vest-Die-Cut-Shapes-Quickutz_W0QQitemZ170208427229QQihZ007QQcategoryZ112542QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem (I might get some of those myself!)

and these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-BLUE-DUNGAREES-baby-die-cut-embellishments_W0QQitemZ110173859422QQihZ001QQcategoryZ75571QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/24-Sizzix-Die-Cut-Baby-Grows_W0QQitemZ250074117599QQihZ015QQcategoryZ57197QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Die-Cut-Baby-Dresses-Silver-Hangers_W0QQitemZ230223696671QQihZ013QQcategoryZ112543QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-Quickutz-Die-Cut-Baby-Grows-with-Shirts-Pockets_W0QQitemZ350038436913QQihZ022QQcategoryZ57197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-Quickutz-Die-Cut-Baby-Vests-Pockets_W0QQitemZ350038437888QQihZ022QQcategoryZ57197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Die-Cut-Baby-Romper-Suits-Hangers_W0QQitemZ230227803912QQihZ013QQcategoryZ112543QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

HTH


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks loubie  

I have emailed one of them and asked if they will do me a mix of clothes  

Thanks for helping me out.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Debs - no prob, glad to help 

Feehilyfan - those books sound lovely, I'm sure they'll be treasured


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's one I made tonight....hope my friend likes it  (It's for her nephew, she's not called Noah!)


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

I love it it's really sweet did you get the embelishments from ebay?

Marie x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Marie - no, my friend has a sizzix machine and she cut them out for me...I posted her the blank card and she posted me back the cut outs...I then spent 3 hours piecing them together last night - it's VERY fiddly!!  (I made 12 of each animal as I've got 6 Noah's Arks - I bought them off Ebay)  Then I spent another couple of hours tonight putting it together...not the easiest of cards I've ever made!!

I think you can get the animals on Ebay, or pretty similar ones, whether or not they'd be made up ready (recommended!) I'm not sure...


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow Feehilyfan, no wonder you're knackered!!  I bet they look fab though   xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

By the way, I meant to say earlier, I found this site tonight - thought it might be of use to some of you if you're wanting to sell hand mard cards (or anything else) - it's free to use, there's no commission even on sold items and you can list things for 12 weeks!

Worth a try?

I'm going to list a few cards tomorrow and see how it goes - I'll let you all know!!

http://www.myowncreation.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Will do


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Fab Noah's Ark card!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry gatecrashing jsut put some card stuff in the for sale bit, may be all old hat to you card makers but you never know


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've found a good online site for buying lots of craft goodies!!

http://www.artandcraftworld.com/index.php

p&p is only £2.99 and most things are discounted so you'll probably save more than the p&p costs anyway!! Can't wait for my order to arrive LOL xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh I'm so excited - DH has let me buy a die cutting machine!!  Little does he know that means I'll have to buy lots of dies to go with it now


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies ive got a fab website if you like decopauge its .......


www.thelilacgaden.co.uk


Its wonderful I love it

Marie x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, it's been a bit quiet on here?! Can I have your opinions please? For those of you who make cards to sell or to order, how much would you charge for something like this?? It's A5 size and made with pearlescent card (costs 30p a sheet!) Just wondering cos DH is moaning that I'm not charging enough!










TIA


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I was going to say £2 too    Great minds think alike


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Loubie ~ to be honest I would charge a little more, I make my own cards and sell for £3.50 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I would def say more, esp as it is an A5 size one. I was going to say £3 to £4
Some people even try to charge as much as £5 for something like that, esp if it is personalised 

Xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks - I charged £2.50 for it so half way between all your suggestions then!  DH still thinks it's too low!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, it's quiet in here lately!

I've spent ages making DH's birthday card tonight...obviously I've not shown DH it but I let DD have a look and she just burst out laughing He's mad on gardening, it's his second love (after me and Ben of course!) so I *think* he'll like it but now I'm worried he'll think it's naff too (DD obviously does but then again I would imagine most 16 yr old would!)










What do you think? Should I scap it and start again?? Or ignore DD?!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW WOW 

Its really lovely, no defo give it to him he will love it.

Some people just dont have any taste lol xx

Its great, well done 

Marie xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you!  I was having a bit of a confidence crisis yesterday (16 yr olds are good at that!) but I've decided I'll defo give him it, I think he'll appreciate it (I bloody hope so!)

Feehilyfan - do you really want 3 making?!  I can't do them exactly the same (the flower pots would be slightly different and I've not got any of the tiny hand tools or the flower pot brad left but I can do the shed, fork, spade, watering can, sun, bee and grass!)  Let me know if you want them and I'll make a start on them 

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is lovely I'm sure he'll love it.
L x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Feehilyfan - I've replied you your PM 

To everyone else - thanks!!

xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Feehilyfan - just a quickie to let you know I've not forgotten, I'm hoping to get some time to make them tonight for you 

Will let you know when they're posted xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

They're done and I'm posting them today!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

popping in to see if I can get any recomendations or comments, I used to make cards and still have tons of stuff but looking at loubies lovely cards thinking about getting a die cutter so can make cards again and do in bits ie cut the shapes then when have time put together etc rather than buying a few at a time off Ebay which the cost will then mount up to cost of a machine.  What machines do people have and would you reccomend etc?  Trying to go for something not too expensive. I know which Loubie has and been looking at that online seems good but also came across the cutterbug and liking as can use any dies with it


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well my mum has just ordered a cricut so think I will use that!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

It's great now Ben's having at least 2 hours sleep a day (rather than 2 smaller naps) as I have time to get on and make a few cards rather than having to wait till he's gone to bed (by which time all I want to do is relax with a glass of pink wine or 2!)

Here's some cards I made today...









DH's Father's Day card from Ben









A birthday card for an ardent Liverpool fan!









A birthday card for DH's cousin's little boy









An order









For my friend's birthday









FIL's Father's Day card - he used to work on the railways too

It's quiet on here at the mo - hope everyone's OK?!

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow Loubie they are amazing.  You got the Dies from Ebay?


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW those cards look amazing!!! Well done hun.

xxxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls love to make cards 
so much so it will be hard if ivf result is bfp as i will need to clear my craft room lol
love to hear from u all 
i am in kirknewton edinburgh scotland where r u all from


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh what I would do for a craft room LOL!!  Unfortunately it's a no go for us having 3 kids in a 4 bed house!  Roll on DDgoing to Uni.....   I'm in Grimsby (Lincolnshire) Vickie 

Noodlez - thank you!

Clare - sorry, only just seen your question!  Yes, most of my dies are from Ebay although I buy some die cuts rather than the dies themselves if I'm not going to make many cards with them 

I've just booked a table at out Church Art & Craft Exhibition in August so I'll be busy making loads of cards to sell - can't wait!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to have a great craft room and now have a corner of the office....


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I had even that...I have to store everything in a plastic drawer unit in the conservatory and then traipse everything through to the kitchen table when I want to make anything and then put it all away afterwards...it would be so good to be able to leave things as 'work in progress'!!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

i am laughing as it was my dd room but she left to do uni and she is soooooo miffed that i took over her room and she shouts at me all the time when she comes home she can't move i would also love just my room lol
mabe when other dd moves out i will lol
havent realy been it it as she was home for a week so might pop in today 
i have so much crap i could not poss trapse my stuff through the house i even have a seperate trolly for when i am away in my caravan lol hubby goes spare he he he he
if ivf works mind u i will not be doing that he he
have a good crafting day girls    just think that ones cute lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Loubie your cards are gorgeous ..I love making cards but def run out of ideas for male cards ..what die cutter have you got Loubie I must have missed the post with that on.. 

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got an Ellison Tag-a-Long one (identical to the Sizzix Side Kick) it cost me £22 inc p&p from an online shop, Rugby Crafts I think, and I love it!! Mind you the dies are quite expensive (it cost me £25 for my alphabet dies and that was with 75% off!) but I usually find I can pick them up fairly cheapish on Ebay. I can't do the big die cuts on mine but to be honest I don't think they would be cost effective as I don't use many so it's cheaper for me to buy a pack of 10 ready cut ones on Ebay for a couple of quid than it would be to buy a Big Shot as the large dies are around £10 each 

Here's a few more cards I've made lately - I'm doing loads and loads at the mo as I've got a craft fair and an exhibition coming up in the next 3 weeks 























































Today it's 'Wedding Day' and 'Anniversary Day' !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow they are stunning, did you make the suit one from scratch? they are soooo cool ooh wish you lived closer we could have crafty days   cos I love it ..I have a sidekick but got bored with the dies I need to buy some more the alphabet ones I saw were over £100 for that ..so £25 is a bargain !

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks!  The suit one was one I improvised from a Do Crafts project, they're quite handy for ideas when your lacking in inspiration (which I am all the time  )  I've got quite a few dies now but tend to use the same ones over and over, I've got some I've never used yet...oh well, there's time!

I'd love to have someone I could have crafty days with - the only problem I have is I have to wait until Ben's in bed, every day this week I've had a couple of hours from around 11am which is great as I'm often too tired once he's gone to bed at night 

If you ever need any dies cutting, let me know and I can always do them for you - I do this with another friend - we send each other the card/paper and a stamped addressed envelope so it doesn't cost the person who's doing the cutting anything


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats a good idea, I could do the same for you ..most of mine seem to be flowers from memory..   and small frames.

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh frames would be good, I haven't got any of those!  From memory I've got a complete Alphabet/signs/numbers set, a baby bottle, nappy pin, stuffed teddy, stuffed rabbit, stuffed lion, stuffed ? (can't remember the 4th one in the set LOL), a pram, space rocket, various love hearts, various flowers, plant pot, watering can, sunshine, wedding car, baby gro....can't remember the others but I've got quite a few so if you need something, just ask!

Oh and I've got some extended cuts too - a train, a love hearty one, a flowery one and a baby clothes line one

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The train one is gorgeous .. will have to have a look through mine I tend to make them with my Mum/Friend so most of my stuff is over there..but I am there at the weekend so will check.. 
Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's some more of the cards I've been busy making for the craft exhibition I'm doing next month 








































































































































Loads more to do yet, including kids birthdays, more wedding ones, some Christening ones etc etc


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They are fab hunny


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW they are fab!!!!

can i please join you here!!! i have just brought the card caddy set from argos and have a freidnd who has lent me some books and am also going back to The Range on thursday so an adive tips, freebies etcetc would be much appreciated this way!!!

Kerry xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Can I join in??

I have been making cards for about 2 years now and it is all the Dawn Bibbys fault on QVC!  Cost me a fortune....

Now I have had to install myself in one of our spare bedrooms just to keep all my kit together.

I have my own website - www.chicadee.co.uk where I sell them and I have also done a couple of shows.

If you pm me, I will offer all my FF 10% off my cards and still cover the % I donate to Macmillan.

Even if you dont buy, please visit me and give me your feedback.

Lots of love xxx

/links


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, anyone can join us, there's nothing cliquey about our little group, we just chat and show off our creations (well I do anyway  )


Emmaib, will have a look at your website as soon as I get 2 minutes, I might come back and pick your brain as I'm wanting to set up a website to sell them online...just not sure where to start LOL

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE MORE CARDERS   ...OOPs shouting I will add some of mine as soon as I sort out my camera/pc link

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I haven't made any cards for a while. but just uploaded onto ******** a few pics of craft bit that I have done resently  

Looks like ******** is down at the min, will have to post the link later


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I should come here for some inspiration, just trying to get back into card making have been doing it a couple ofyrs but it slowed right down when DD came but trying to get some Me time back and keep it.  My mum has just got a cricut so sharing that with her just need to get going again


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

i just need to find the cheapest basics!!!! lol am hopiong the range has a few offers on!!!! im dreading how my first card will come out tho!! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You could try recycling old cards first hun; get all your friends to give you their old cards it is amazing how many have bits and pieces on them that you can strip off and create a collection that you can create you own masterpieces from and it costs you next to nothing.. e-bay are good for mixed lots too when people have got fed up of crafting..and the works often do bits and bobs that are cheap too.. otherwise I have used buttons and allsorts ..

Cat x


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank Cat thinking about it i have loads of old cards ere somewhere i will dig them out!!!! xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i would agree have a look on Ebay can pick up toppers etc from there, I've been getting a few from there


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I often buy card making magazines, they have all sorts of freebies/papers included with them and of course they're full of ideas too!  I agree with Ebay - fab fab fab place to get loads of bargains!!

Artymiss is a brilliant online store, I ordered a mystery box last week which has £150 of card making stuff for £25, can't wait for it to arrive!!

I too recycle old birthday/christmas cards...and save buttons/ribbons etc for trimming.  I still manage to spend a small fortune on stuff though   Although I've now sold over £250 worth of cards so I don't worry about it as much now 

xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

also give poundland a try it is fabby for all the bits and bobs get your basics 1st card and sticky pads and your off to a flying start


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is the link to my few crafty bits that I have done resently

http://www.new.********.com/album.php?aid=51225&l=4b763&id=527178102

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They are lovely Shelley ..I particular like the potato head looking things they are soo cute


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

They were plain in a kit already made up (from Woolworths last year I think ) and I added earings and ribbons and painted them with poster paints with a clear sealent/varnish over the top.


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

haha here is my first attemt!!! :S


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is lovely hun


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

thank u hun....it wud of been better if the best friends bit was at less of an angle and without the silver stencil xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

thats real nice well done hope u got the bug


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I like it at an angle ..I don't do straight   and I like the silver bit .. its just on the right side of 'less is more' but thats just my humble opinion  

Cat x


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

thx hun  xxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
can I join you?? Don't have much time for making cards right now but hope to do a bit more if I can.
Emma


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

why is it we never have time to do cards etc but we still buy buy buy!
i keep saying i am not buying another thing and sure enough hobbycraft comes to a area near you lol
eeeekkkk i even took it away on hol with me this year and didn't have time what is my excuse i don't have any young kids !"!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it helps if you do it with someone else then you can make a day of it ....either that or plan a crafty day on your calendar ..I find having christmas carols on when I do christmas cards helps too ..if I wasn't on the cambridge diet I would have a mince pie too lol

I have started scrapbooking too  

Cat x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello - me again.
My friend started off by scrapbooking with her NCT friend and neighbour then branched out into making cards. She is sooo imaginative and now has masses and masses of stuff (I know, I've seen her study, shelves FULL of stuff). She did me a kind of 'box' for dds christening, then box opens out and each side has a several layers with pictures of dd and all kinds of things - very good.
I'm hoping that when I get a bit more time I will be able to do more - will defo try to do some xmas cards - the odea of having carols on is a lovely one - I do like carols when I'm doing 'christmassy' things LOL
Emma


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love carols all year round (If I could get away with it )


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol me too la la la la la Ilove christmas woop woop


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

me too i can not wait been looking at my studio catalouge loving it lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tis the season to be jolly ..tra la la la la la la la la .. tell you what this cooler weather makes me think of planning for christmas already ..and that is early even for me ..feel like I am planning for hibernation with all this talk of high fuel bills might have to buy one of those zip yourself into them fleeces that you have in those old folk magazines  

Cat x


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

how many of you have started buying xmas pressies in i have at least 4 lol
it is just the way i do it i start after i come back from summer hol as it just appears on you and you are like crap !!!! so if i buy bits and bob as i go along i am fine just the main pressies i need to get in when i find it.
how do you all do your shopping.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I try and do that hunny ...but this year I am really slacking  might have to do some bargain shopping whilst on holiday 

Cat x

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

lol!!! thought i wud share my first decoupage with u!!!








xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats pretty hun


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

thank u xxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Kerrylou - that's lovely!  I've just started getting in to decoupage, it's not something I was too interested in at first as it looked fiddly but someone put in an order for a wine themed card so I ended up making one with a dufex decoupage sheet and it was a lot easier than I thought it would be!

I've got quite a few orders I really need to crack on with now I'm back from my hols, I'll post some pics when they're done 

x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

kerrrylou - that is really lovely. Have not even thought of attempting anything like that yet. At the moment don't even have time to do basic cards!! Hoping to get around to doing some for xmas though - have to fit it around my dd (10 1/2 months). She does go to nursery 2 days a week but I work on one of those days and the other is taken up by stuff around the house that needs doing!!
Emma


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I bought myself a card making kit thing full of Christmas bits to make 15 cards, thinking I could make one every now and then in the evenings. But I ended up making all fifteen as soon as I got home! Not bad though 15 handmade cards for £6.99.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Confused it is very addictive   glad you had fun ... you will be out buying more now  

Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I love doing them, and when I lived abroad I used to go to an art club where we did them and other things, and it was a social evening witha  glass of vino.  I bought all the gadgets and bits and would love a craft room- i live in a small flat, and my card making things is in a lock up storage with half my life!  But I do like ammending cards and adding embelishmnets to shop bought ones as well.

L x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I get all my friends and work colleagues to give me all their old cards and cut bits off them and add more bits and turn them into something completely different..

My spare room has loads in ..these look good for people who don't have loads and loads of stuff http://www.docrafts.co.uk/asp/products/product.asp?id=69865

and these

http://www.docrafts.co.uk/asp/products/product.asp?id=69818

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

Oh and this site has some great project cards /scrapbooking pages etc to do

Cat x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOOhh! perfect I make my own cards,

Just marking this thread and will look through later! fertility advice and cardmaking what a fab site, my DH will never see me now!  

Sx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If you watch the videos on the site it tells you more about the products ..which is great as you often can't tell what things are like just from a flat picture..

I love card making and crafty stuff its like my therapy..well that and gardening and decorating and cooking ha ha 

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Has anyone else started on their Christmas cards yet LOL?!  I have!  I've made 30 for a local cat charity to sell to raise money in the run up to Xmas and I've just started on my own last night...I've cut out and pieced together (with my Sizzix) 15 snowmen and 15 furry reindeer!  I've got some snowflakes and a mistletoe die cutters on their way - I want to make up packs of 5 different cards to sell at the craft fairs I've got coming up (Oct & Nov) plus I've got all the cards to make that we'll be sending to our family/friends too   I love it - I wanted to put Xmas carols on last night while I was crafting but DH but his foot down!! 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I have I started in Feb  lol havn't made nearly as many as last year tho so need to get a move on ..we do them to raise money too ..we raised lots for breast cancer care in the summer..

Cat x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Confused it is very addictive  glad you had fun ... you will be out buying more now
> 
> Cat x


No, not just at the moment! I have several cross stitch projects on the go and really should be working on those! These include a few Christmas cards though so hopefully will get them done in time.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I admire you doing cross stitch it sends me bozz eyed  

Cat x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wouldloveababycat said:


> I admire you doing cross stitch it sends me bozz eyed
> 
> Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a beautiful one of some elephants (as I love elephants ) but there is no chance even with a magnifier it sends me  

Cat x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

wouldloveababycat said:


> I have a beautiful one of some elephants (as I love elephants ) but there is no chance even with a magnifier it sends me
> 
> Cat x


Aww. I've just put my Christmas cards on ebay.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone it's quiet again on here?! We're all probably too busy card making...LOL

I've been busy making Christmas Cards...there's some of them here if anyone wants to see 

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=61558&l=278ed&id=791373948

(Feel free to add me as a friend!)

xx

/links


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

C0nfused said:


> wouldloveababycat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a beautiful one of some elephants (as I love elephants ) but there is no chance even with a magnifier it sends me
> ...


And none of them sold


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Aww hunny people might be holding back from spending at the moment hunny ..its no reflection on your lovely cards  

Cat x


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi sweetie,
I would buy them if I didnt make my own they are lovely keep trying someone will buy them im sure xxx 

Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Wantto get some xmas cards dome this year - last year was too busy with LO (3 months old). I have some thank you cards I need to do first though for her birthday presents - they will get done tomorrow when she is at nursery and I have a bit of spare time. They are not too creative - just photos of her and the various presents on the front.
Loubie -what is a sissix and is it worth getting one (and how much are they??)
I do cross-stitch too - also have a project 'on-the-go' but never seem to have enough time to get stuck into it.
Emma


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi smileylogo - I shouldn't really call it a sizzix as that's the make not the name of the thingie! It's a die cutter, you buy dies (shape cutters) for it, and sandwhich them between 2 plates with your card/paper and it cuts the card into the shape on the die. There's 1000s of dies available, in all soerts of shapes/themes - you can get alphabet sets too (very handy!)

I've got an Ellison Tag-a-Long (identical to the Sizzix Sidekick) but to be honest I wish I'd bought a Cuttlebug now...I'm hinting to DH to get me one for Christmas!!

This is a Cuttlebug (you can get them for £50 if you shop around)

http://www.cuttingedgecrafts.co.uk/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21158&category_id=543

and this is a Sidekick (around £20 but not as versatile as the Cuttlebug, especially for embossing) ...

http://www.cuttingedgecrafts.co.uk/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20114&category_id=262

If you type sizzix or cttlebug into Ebay you'll see what I mean about the 1000s of dies available which you can get for as little as around £1 each 

I'd be lost without mine!!

xxxx
/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I love my cuttlebug!

Definately worth it! you can use all the other dies in in too!!!

Sx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Please look at my website and tell me what you think ladies.

Have my second craft show in December at Denby Pottery, crafting like mad at the moment!

www.chicadee.co.uk

/links


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Emmib - are there any pics of cards you have done on your site?? Couldn't find any or maybe I am not looking in the right place?? Good luck with your fair!!
Emma


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

They're lovely Emmib!  They look a lot more professional than mine do  

I've got a craft fair next month too...but it's just in a local village hall so not sure how well attended it will be...or whether any of my cards will sell!

x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually Emmib...can I ask you something?  I've been thinking of doing a website to sell my cards for a while now (but never have the time to do anything more than think about it LOL)  Do you have to pay to have a website like yours?  And do you sell many cards from it (other than to friends/rellys who would buy them anyway)  Thanks


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Smiley Emma - the cards are listed in the product section

Loubie - good luck with the fair.  My first one didnt even cover my costs (never mind my time) but it was so nice to have strangers feedback on your designs.  The website - it is pretty expensive.  It is with 123.reg and they maintain it for you.  All you have to do is pick the design, number of sections and then upload all your information and photos.  I havent sold much from it, but then I havent advertised it either.  I do stamp the web address on the back of all my cards and I think last year I probably sold about 400 cards in total.  You can have a more basic website but I would recommend the ease of 123.  I am a web design novice and it took a couple of days to set my web up, so I think that was pretty quick.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Loubie ..I don't know if they do them in your area but in mine they do a women in business course and that teaches you all things like setting up websites and allsorts of interesting stuff so maybe worth enquiring with your local chamber of commerce if they do a similar thing ..it is free to attend my friend found it really useful. It is for women who are thinking of setting up their own business from everything like aromatherapy to card making to virtually anything really .. def worth looking into. 

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for that both of you 

Emmib - I did my first craft fair in August and I was quite pleased with the outcome - I sold around £80 of cards including orders which was better than I expected!  400 cards?!  That's fantastic, I would love to be able to make and sell that many!!  I've sold getting on for £300 worth now, but would love to be able to make and sell more which is why I was wondering about a web site, but I can't really afford to pay too much for one 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Loubie I think you can get a domain and set one up very cheaply   will try and find out more for you.

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you Cat!! 

xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Loubie

You can set up a domain cheaply, Cat is right.  But if you want a catalogue and to be able to sell online this is what costs.  My website was £80 for the year, suppose its not that much but the advertising and being charged per hit soon adds up.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://wahm.co.uk/wahm-cart/

If you aren't too fussed with your own designed website, have a look here.
It's runned by a cyber-friend  as you can see it is FREE for a 'shopping-cart' that you upload your pics to etc

/links


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
I'm now halfway through my first scrapbooking effort - our holiday to Portugal. On your advice I am going to get a cuttlebug - I have a tax rebate coming through so I can use it for craft supplies - it gets a bit expensive doesn't it? I want some xmas card stuff so I can get going on them. Last year I was too busy with a 2 month old and the year before I had literally just started 'dabbling' so only did a couple.
Will let you know how I get on.
Emma


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey thanks Shellebelle - I've had a quick look and it looks really good!  I can't see how you sign up for free though - I've tried and it wants to charge me £20 (still not bad though!)  Will have a proper look later (if I ever get the time!)

smileylogo - I'm definitely going to get a Cuttlebug - DH slipped up today and let on that he's getting me one for Christmas!  Going to have a look round for a good deal for him - the more extras I get the better LOL

Must dash, need to do some modding before I get the sack 

xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

oooh!! I have a tax refund coming and havw ordered a cuttlebug that comes with some extra xmas dies!!!! Also have an order coming from a catalogue of card blanks and selection of paper/stickers etc so I can get going on some xmas cards. Although this year I am thinking of getting DD some kind of xmas outfit and use a photo of her for family?? (she's 1 year old).  Must remember to take lots of family xmas pics, (including animals   ) for my next scrapbooking attempt - this one will be from scratch and not a 'ready to fill' one. Found a 'scrapbooking for dummies' book cheap on e-bay which I hope will give me some good ideas.

Loubie - cool!! I'm really excited about getting mine - never used one before, a bit shocked at how much sets of alphabet dies cost - any tips as to the best design?? Want a good 'all round' set.


Emmib - how are you getting on with your 'stock' for the fair??


shellebelle/Cat - Hi 

Emma


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

smileylogo - I saw that Cuttlebug deal (or a similar one) but I think I'm going to ask DH to get me the CB plus some more general embossing folders/dies as otherwise I won't be able to use the Christmassy ones until this time next year!! As ofr Alphabet dies - I got a set called 'Circus' which is a nice all round one (I think so anyway!) If you have a look at some of my cards, the ones with letters on them are cut using them. I've also got a 'Wingo Zingo' extended strip alphabet set (they're all on the one large die, so they're a lot smaller) like on this Halloween card -

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1488807&l=025a2&id=791373948

Must dash - I've made 30+ Xmas cards over the last couple of days so I need to get them photographed and then cello bagged up ready for the weekend....

xx

/links


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Guess what?? Cuttlebug arrived today!!!! Have just spent an hour or so trying it out. Have only made 2 cards    Actually need some more stuff including glue etc and alphabet dies - will check out the ones you sugggested Loubie. A good excuse to go craft shopping    
Emma


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Emma ..Ooh sounds good fun hunny, I love getting new crafty bits   Have fun  

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

smileylogo - have fun!!  Can't wait to get mine 

I had a parcel delivered today too - my order from Artymiss which included a bumper pack of Xmas Card blanks for £7 - there's 10 packs of different designs with 5 in each, off the top of my head there's gold and silver a6 cards, xmas tree shaped ones, baubles, crackers and at least 4 packs of embossed ones which are lvely so I'm very pleased!

Must go, loads to do xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW Loubie that is FAB value .. have ordered bits off there before I think ..and seem to remember them being quite good.

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL - I've just made 10 quick cards using 2 of the embossed designs, will be uploading the pics to ** shortly!  I've got to say though...the card is a bit thin for my liking - I used my heat gun on one of the designs (the tall snowflake one) and it curled the card slightly 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh not quite so good though ..would be ok for ones where you are adding more bits as that would strengthen it ..

Cat x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

No probs smileylogo, I'll look out for you 

If anyone one else wants to add me, feel free - if you need my name just PM me!

xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooh just got to say....i LOVE my cuttlebug!!!!



xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

It's been very quiet on here lately! 

I've not uploaded any for yonks so here's a few I've made recently - some of them since I got my cuttlebug )






















































This was for a keen hiker who lives in keelby - hence the map!









The first cards I made with my Cuttlebug! These were the ones I made for Ben's Xmas thank you cards









I made this for some friends who got engaged on Xmas Day









Another cuttlebug card - I love the big embossing folders!









The swirly background on this card and the next one are made from another cuttlebug embossing folder - my favourite one I think!



























The flower on this one is made from another new die which would have been too big for my other die cutter - it's a Sizzix 'Bigz' die - so yes - they do fit in Cuttlebugs!

I'd love to see some of your cards girls?!

xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow all your cards are fab 

you should be very proud of yourself..

Marie xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow I love the embossing effects hunny


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi ladies...... I thought I would show you my card


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

just to say hello!

I have aquired a few sheets of wedding invitation and evening invitation peel offs in gold and silver. They are in an old fashioned swirly type font. 

If anyone can use them please let me know as I'll send them to you for free- I think I got them for free anyway!

thanks
rachel x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

That's a lovely offer ChickenPie!  I've got quite a few wedding invite ones already so I'll leave them for someone else in more need than me 

xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

marie10 said:


> Hi ladies...... I thought I would show you my card


I can't see anything - is it just me? 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I can't see anything either


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

lol sorry will try again sorry xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I sorry I keep trying to put piccys on but I cant do it pleasecan someone tell me how too do it...

Marie xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Have you tried resizing?

Adding pics to posts, you need an account like photobucket (free to use) then copy and paste the IMG code


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hellooo - just reserecting this as I've just sttarted card making


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Charlies Mum

I did, and will be again once I have finished work.

You can get some good inspiration from the docrafts website, I have my own that I need to start advertising again (www.chicadee.co.uk).

Have fun, it does get addictive tho!  Be warned.....


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just bumpimg this as I am now card making too, found a couple of great ** pages to buy gently used stuff at reduced prices if anyone would like to join please PM me!!


----------

